# Hunt Ohio Field Trial!



## littleking (Nov 19, 2009)

Here are the details for the field trial we are going to be putting on. We need to know who all is planning on participating asap. Starting times will be decided on a first come first serve basis as far as when people turn in their money and signed liability release form to Eric. We are targeting 25 participants for this event.

(we will not accept ANY signups without a signed liability form)

When: Saturday February 20th at approx 8AM.
Where - Mill Creek Hunt Club in Marysville
Entry Fee - $40
Prizes - Gift card to Vances and Free hunt at Mill Creek Hunt club. Other prizes are TBD based on if we get enough people.

Open to all Huntohio.net members.
Dogs do not have to AKC registered to enter the trial.
This is a non-sanctioned event.

Rules:

-10 points for bagged bird.
-10 points for full retrieve (may take one step)
-5 points for partial retrieve (Dog locates and brings the bird towards the handler, but drops the bird short)
-10 points for point (Dog must hold point (at least 3 seconds) until handler moves to flush the bird)
- -5 points for bumping a bird (bird flushes due to dog crowding the bird without the dog first going on point)
- 2 points for each full minute finished prior time limit (time ends when last bird is in hand or has flown to safety).
- 6 shells will be allowed. 2 points will be awarded for each shell remaining.

The top 5 scores from the first round will advance to the finals. You will carry over your score from the first round. The same scenario above as far as 3 birds with 20 minutes will apply for the finals. Best total score will win the trial.

Send money and signed liability release form to:

Eric Sarakaitis
9147 Nichols Lane
Johnstown, OH 43031

Please post any questions. Reply to the post if you plan on participating.

http://www.huntohio.net/index.php?t=msg&th=6426


----------

